# makrelenfänge



## loki73 (10. Juni 2008)

hallo

ich fahre am samstag mit einem angelverein nach bensersiel zum makrelenangeln. 

wie sind den derzeit die fänge von den großen schiffen? 
leider ist im moment nichts von hier im board zu lesen.

das wetter macht uns wohl den ersten strich durch die rechnung mit wechselhaften verhalten. hoffenlich wird es nicht zu stürmisch.

da es meine erste fahrt solcher art ist, hab ich meiner ausrüstung nur einen friesennerz für oben und unten zugelegt.

rute bis 180gr wg, pilker bis 250gr( ich hoffe ich brauch die nicht) und diverse makrelenvorfächer. macht es sinn, es mit heringsvorfächer zu probieren? oder ist das zu dünne?


----------



## Angelmati (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Also die haken der heringsvorfächer werden wohl u klein sein..
Auch die schnur ist sicherlich zu dünn... wenn du mal 5 makrelen dran hast muss das vorfach schon einiges halten..


----------



## Goedi6 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Hallo Loki73,
wir fahren auch Samstg von Bensersiel aus mit der Möwe.
Wieviel séid Ihr denn von  eurem Verein aus?
Wir kommen mit 9 Leuten.
Wetter soll wirklich nicht toll werden.
Hoffe er kann rausfahren.
Heringsvorfach würde ich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen.
Möglichst mit goldenen Haken und echter Fischhaut.
Wegen des haltens brauchst Du dir keine Gedanken machen.
Ich angel fast immer mit Heringsvorfächer und hatte schon oft full Haus. Die Schnur ist noch nie gerissen.
Gerade wenn gößtenteils kleine Makrelen ist das Heringsvorfach unschlagbar.


----------



## loki73 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

hmm, das ging ja fix. also ich hab mir überlegt nur mit max. 3 haken zu angeln. zum einen wollt ich nicht mehr als 30-40 makrelen haben, wenn es sehr große sind, nehm ich auch weniger. 

eigentlich bin ich versucht bei nicht zu starker drift, mir unten einen pilker auf kabeljau zu versuchen. die makarele nehm ich nur zum raüchern und braten mit.

aber wenn nur makrele geht?, und bevor ich schneider bin, nehm ich das halt als option.

es gibt nichts schlimmeres als nach hause zu kommen und den spott meiner lieben frau zu hören.
" wenn du nichts fängst, hätten wir das geld lieber woanders ( klamotten ) ausgeben können."


----------



## Nightbird61 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Hering Pilkpaternoster von Balzer waren super in Norge


----------



## freibadwirt (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Hallo
wie sind denn die Makrellenfänge momentan  ?#c
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## Oberst (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Sonntag gehts auf Makrelentour.
Ich werde dann berichten


----------



## loki73 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

na dann muss ich mal schauen wo ich ein vorfach mit größeren goldhaken bekomme.

ich bin schon gespannt was es am samstag zu holen gibt.


----------



## Blackshark91 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Sonntag bin ich auch auf Makrelentour in Scheveningen laut Wetterbericht soll es doch stürmisch werden|uhoh:|supergri


----------



## harryparske (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

AW. Makrelenfänge
Hallo loki73
Ich habe zwar noch nie in der Nordsee auf Makrelen geangelt,aber in Norwegen
Dabei hatte ich Probleme mit den gekauften Makrelenvorfächern.
Bei4-5 Fischen verdrallten sie total,so das es 4-5 Minuten dauerte alles zu entwirren.
Meisst war die Schnur zu dünn ca. 0,4mm.
Ich binde und fertige mir die Haken jetzt selbst mit Federn/Gitterschnur usw.
Als Schnur 0,60mm und hoffe das es jetzt nicht mehr verdrallt.
Mit Heringsvorfächern habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht,kaum zu entwirren.
Ich wünsche dir bei deiner Ausfahrt gutes Wetter und einen guten Fang
Gruß Harry


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Kannst ruhig mit 5 Haken angelen. Würde mich wundern, wenn ihr einen richtigen Schwarm erwischt und ihr jenseit 40 Makrelen pro Nase bekommt. Aber ich bin gespannt, warte auch schon darauf, dass die ersten vernünftigen Fangmeldungen eingehen. Berichte auf jeden Fall mal wenn ihr raus ward. Windstärke 5 aus West ist angesagt.... Wohl an der Grenze für die Nordsee, wenn nicht schon zu viel.

Gruß und Petri
Björn


----------



## Oberst (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

@ Blackshark

Im niederländischen Seewetterbericht ist von Windstärke 3bft. die Rede.
Ich empfinde das eher als laues Lüftchen, als Ex-Ostfriese 

Bis 5bft. fahren die auf alle Fälle raus.


----------



## Blackshark91 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Ich komm ja auch vom Niederrhein und war erst einmal auf einem Kutter. Laut Wetterbote soll es Morgens und Mittags 4bft geben is eigentlich auch egal solang man min. einen Fisch gefangen hat und nicht :vmuss ist eigentlich alles in Ordnung #6http://www.wetterbote.de/Scheveningen_Niederlande-Wettervorhersage-3.html


----------



## loki73 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

hallo

tja, es gab heute den nicht ersehnten anruf vom organisator  der tour.

fällt aus wegen wind 4-5 in böen 70-80km/h. #q
ich habe mich extra noch mit ein paar bleien bis 300gr. eingedeckt. zum :c, das geld hätt ich mir sparen können.
aber für das wetter kann man nichts und die sicherheit geht vor.
schlieslich sind wir nur landraten, und bei einer geschätzten seeekrankbedingten ausfallquote von 60%, sicher die richtige entscheidung. 

wenn doch jemand fährt, bin ich gespannt auf den bericht.


----------



## Jacky Fan (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*







 09.06.2008, 01:19   #*2182* Blinker Mann 
Mitglied



 

Dabei seit: 02.2007

Ort: Wiefelstede
Beiträge: 814 






*AW: Angeln in Oldenburg (Oldb)* 
moin,moin#h

Ja die Aalnacht|rolleyesdas war bei mir nichts mit Aal,aber die Kutterfahrt mit der MS FREIA (Super Käpten#6)hat alles wieder rausgehauen, Makrelen gefangen wie schon lange nicht mehr,die Verwandtschaft ist für dieses Jahr versorgt, lange nicht mehr erlebt auf der Nordsee und es waren keine kleinen Makrelen.
Dazu noch drei Dorsche alle ca. 2 kg nicht groß aber schön für die Pfanne.

@ Karauschenjäger VfB es ist immer noch nichts verloren|kopfkrat

Gruß
Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken

 

 

 

 

 



__________________
Der Fangerfolg lässt eine unzahl von Schneidertage vergessen!


----------



## Jacky Fan (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Unsere Freunde aus OL waren sehr erfolgreich.
Ich bin ende des Monats unterwegs und habe mir auch Heringsvorfächer besorgt mit Haken 4 und 40er Schnur. Unteranderen haben die anderen Makrelenvorfächer eh nur 50er Schnur dran.
Schade das euer Trip ausfiel bzw ausfällt.
Bei den Buchungen zur Zt ist auch schlecht einen neuen Termin zu bekommen.
Wir fahren zu 9. am 29. ab Caro oder war das Bense?  Mit der Freia und haben wegen der Gruppenstärke schon mal vier Wochen im vorraus gebucht.
Hoffe das Wetter legt sich bis dahin


----------



## Blackshark91 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

@ Loki73 ist natürlich schade, kann man aber nichts machen. Dafür hast du jetzt für das nächste mal schwerere Bleie falls man die unerwartet benötigt. 
Eine Frage nebenbei wie viel Gramm sollte das Blei bei  4bft eher aber 3bft haben.


----------



## loki73 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

hallo


das wäre meine erste tour auf makrele gewesen und deshalb kann ich dir das nicht beantworten.

ich wollt mich nur absichern das ich auch nach unten komme.

eigentlich hatte ich vor mir einen pilker zu montieren und es auf dorsch mit zu probieren.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

An Blackshark91:
Über 200g habe ich noch nie benötigt. Obwohl wir hin und wieder schon ganz ordentlichen Wind bzw. Drift hatten. Aber man muss ja in der Regel nicht 40 Meter runter. Die Angeltiefen liegen meist zwischen 12 und 25 Meter. Da kommt man mit 150 bis 200g Birnenblei eigentlich immer ganz gut hin!

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Blackshark91 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Danke für die Antwort 

Werden mit dem Pilker öfters Dorsche als nebenfang gefangen ??
oder ist das eher die Ausnahme??


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Hi wir waren letztes Jahr von Büsum aus los und haben asowohl auf Beifängerund Pilker Dorsche gefangen. Die größten Makrelen haben wir auf die Pilker gefangen.


----------



## Blackshark91 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Also ^^

wir sind um 8 Uhr losgefahren ca 45 Minuten raus haben dann nach 1 1/2 Std angeln aufgehöhrt weil bei den meisten die Eimer voll waren. Es gab ,dann auch welche die hatten große Eimer die wurden sogar voll mit 163 Fischen. Wer unter 30 Fische geblieben ist, waren mehrere, die waren alle Seekrank und konnten nach ein paar Minuten nicht mehr. |supergri


----------



## Svenno 02 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*



Blackshark91 schrieb:


> Also ^^
> 
> wir sind um 8 Uhr losgefahren ca 45 Minuten raus haben dann nach 1 1/2 Std angeln aufgehöhrt weil bei den meisten die Eimer voll waren. Es gab ,dann auch welche die hatten große Eimer die wurden sogar voll mit 163 Fischen. Wer unter 30 Fische geblieben ist, waren mehrere, die waren alle Seekrank und konnten nach ein paar Minuten nicht mehr. |supergri


 

Na dann mal Petri!:m


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Da kann man nur gratulieren und hoffen, dass es bei unsere AB Fahrt am 06.07. auch so ist!


----------



## Oberst (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Heute von Scheveningen aus raus #:.
Um 12:00 Uhr angeln abgebrochen wegen zu VIEL Fisch 

:s:a:s:a:s:a:s:a:s:a

Ich hatte 97, mein Bruder und ein Kollege über 80.
Hatte bereits um 10:00 Uhr nur noch mit einem Haken am Paternoster gefischt, es war echt Arbeit.
Einer hatte 300 Stück !!!

Hab ich noch nicht erlebt !!!

|laola:


----------



## Morre87 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Ja das war schon heftig. Das tolle war, dass wirklich zu 90% immer 5 Makrelen dranhingen. Also hat echt Laune gemacht.
:m
Nur wohin mit dem ganzen Fisch|kopfkrat
Naja, wird gegessen


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

petri u den fängen. sind schon makrelenfänge ausder ostsee bekannt? letzten sommer konnten wir einen abend an der ostsee auch nen eimer voll ergattern, und nicht nur wir


----------



## noworkteam (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

ohh haa, herzlichen Glückwunsch,

das hört sich ja richtig gut an, dann wollen wir hoffen, das im Juli auch noch welche schwimmen ..

gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> petri u den fängen. sind schon makrelenfänge ausder ostsee bekannt? letzten sommer konnten wir einen abend an der ostsee auch nen eimer voll ergattern, und nicht nur wir


 

Wo das?

Auf Fehmarn?|kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Wow, Petri Heil zu den Fängen. 

War die Größe der Makrele denn i. O. ? Wir hatten vor zwei Jahre von büsum aus zwar auch viele Makrelen, die Größe ließ aber zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Blackshark91 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Der erste Schwarm war der mit den größten Makrelen sonst waren alle gutes Mittelmaß zwischendurch haben auch kleine gebissen kann man ja nicht verhindern


----------



## graetsche (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Gestern, am 17. Juni, von Scheveningen mit der Trip-Senior raus, um 13.30 Uhr wurde das Angeln eingestellt! Alle Eimer waren voll, die größe der Fische war vollkommen in Ordnung, jeder Stop war ein Volltreffer. Soll laut Aussage anderer Angler seit Sonntag sehr gut laufen.​ 
Gestern frisch gegrillt und heute wird geräuchert.
Für 2008 ausreichend Makrelen eingefroren!​ 
Gruß aus Dortmund! #6​


----------



## Rostbratwurst (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Moin,
Waren heute mit zwei Mann in Scheveningen mit der Trip Junior raus. Ordentlicher Seegang aber kaum Ausfälle...

Bis halb zwei nur Rumgurkerei und Einzelgängermakrelen - 15 Stück im Eimer. Dann hat das andere Trip-Boot nen Schwarm gefunden. Also hin und los gings - regelmäßig Full House. Zum Schluss waren es dann 98 Stück (zu zweit). Im Schwarm meist gehobene Durchschnittsgröße.

Interessant war noch dass eines der Vrolijk-Boote auch noch dazu kam als wir über dem Schwarm standen. Die haben dann auch ein paar Minuten geangelt (und gefangen) - und dann wurde bei denen abgeblasen und nach Hause gefahren. Wir haben noch ne halbe Stunde weiter gemacht...


----------



## TrophyBass (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

So nun war ich mit falschem gerät auf der Blauort zum Makrelenfang...
Also fürs erste mal wars gar nicht schlecht... haben mit 2 mann 36 Makrelen in sehr guten größen erbeutet... Seegang war morgens heftig, aber später riss der Himmel auf und es wurde richtig angenehm...

Ich werde auch das nächste mal wieder mit geflochtener angeln und meine rute doch einen tick kürzer und stabiler wählen... 
Zur Blauort ist zu sagen, dass es allem in allem ein gutes schiff ist, aber das heck etwas unglücklich gebaut ist... 
Kann mit vorstellen, dass es auf der kerheim etwas besser ist...
 Insgesamt bin ich positiv überrascht.


----------



## schleppangler (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

moin,moin
waren am 22. mit der blauort los.leider hat der kapitän kein raubenden schwarm gefunden sodass wir einzelmakrelen gefangen haben .die ausbeute war allerdings mehr als schlecht.da die kehrheim II direkt mit uns zusammen am gleichen platz war gehe ich mal davon aus das es dort ähnlich mau war.wir waren zu dritt und haben 25/9 und 8 Stück gehabt.auffällig war das die makrelen keine kleinfische im magen hatten.
da ich jedes jahr mit der blauort fahre kann ich die positiven eindrücke des schiffes nur bestätigen.ach ja mit dem wetter hatten wir sehr viel glück,es waren windstärken von 4-5 in böen bis 6 angesagt wir hatten aber eher ententeichwetter mit viel sonne.auf der rückfahrt hat uns noch ein gewitter eingeholt und wir haben noch einen schönen nassen a...sch bekommen.

mfg kay


----------



## kingfischer (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Hallo Goedi6, 

ich fahre mit zwei Kollegen am Sonntag mit der Möwe raus. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter. Soll ja am Sonntag ein bischen besser werden. Warst du schon maö mit der Möwe draußen? Das mit den Heringspaternostern ist ein guter Tipp, ich werde mal welche einpacken. Wenn ihr rausfahrt, schicke mir doch bitte eine kurze Fangmeldung.
Danke und Petri Heil!

Stephan


----------



## diga1 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Hallo,

Ich war gestern von Scheveningen aus mit der Fortuna auf Makrelentour.
Es waren reichlich makrelen da, das jeder mehr als genug hatte, um 13 uhr habe ich aufgehört zu angeln.
Ich habe 5 Eimer ca.230 Makrelen gefangen, nachbarn und freunde haben sich gefreut .
Das wetter war super, see war ruhig .Gebissen haben sie auf alles .

mfg


----------



## Angelmati (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

moin moin...war jemand mit nem kutter von büsum aus unterwegs ??
bzw. hat jemand etwas von den fängen da gehört??


----------



## turmsteiger (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Hallo,
war heute mit der Blauort unterwegs. Nach 1 1/4 Std. Fahrt wurden wir bei strömenden Regen von drei Hammerwellen überspült, so dass beide Schiffe umkehrten. Durchnässt um 09.30 Uhr wieder im Hafen gewesen. Alles für 5 Euro.
Viele Grüsse
Ralf


----------



## Makrelenjäger (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*



turmsteiger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war heute mit der Blauort unterwegs. Nach 1 1/4 Std. Fahrt wurden wir bei strömenden Regen von drei Hammerwellen überspült, so dass beide Schiffe umkehrten. Durchnässt um 09.30 Uhr wieder im Hafen gewesen. Alles für 5 Euro.
> Viele Grüsse
> Ralf


 
Du machst mir Mut, 
möchte in 8 Stunden auch los mit meiner Truppe.
Wir fahren dann mit der Kehrheim II.
Aber morgen soll das Wetter ja, zumindest bis zum Nachmittag, halten.

Mal sehen...
Liebe Grüße von der Ostsee: Heiko.|wavey:


----------



## MFT-Chris (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

das ändert sich zwar stündlich, aber z.Zt siehts zumidest hier ganz gut für morgen und übermorgen aus... http://www.windfinder.de/weatherforecast/buesum


----------



## Angelmati (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

hab vor ca. im zeitraum vom 19-21.7 zu fahren...


@makrelenjäger  wär jut wenn du kurz berichten könntest wie es gelaufen ist..


----------



## Möwe01 (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Moins zusammen,
wir, 3 Kumpel waren gestern, 04.07. in Scheveningen auf Makrele. War hammer gut. Gebucht hatte ich die MS Fortuna ,Rederij Groen. Ca.60 Mann an Bord und wir hatten super Wetter. 3 Bft. und viel Sonne. :vik:Nach 1 1/4 Std. Fahrzeit der 1.Möwenschwarm mit vielen großen Makrelen unter ihnen.Alle Schiffe(6 Stück) waren hier versammelt und der Schwarm zerteilte sich.Jedoch gab es immer wieder An-
sammlungen und wir haben den Fisch eigentlich nie verloren.Ein Dank dem Kapitän der gute Arbeit machte und das Schiff immer in passende Drift brachte.#6Diesen Kutter kann ich nur empfehlen!Wir haben dann zu Dritt 180 super Makrelen gefangen die wir an Bord sofort unter Eis gesetzt haben.Wir haben das Angeln vorzeitig eingestellt, weiles für uns einfach genug Fisch war. 
Sieht man, wie auch gestern,andere#d sogenannte Angler/Sportfischer#d, die mit 4 Mann,Riesenkisten und 10 Haken arbeiten und dann noch erzählen das sie hier abfischen (4 Mann/800 Fische und mehr) um Profit zu machen/Verkauf, dann find ich das zum:v.Für uns war es auf jeden Fall ein herrlicher Tag.
Bis Bald
Klaus#h


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Hiho, kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Fänge z.Zeit von Büsum sind?


----------



## mowerpac (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Hallo, 

Ja. Wahrscheinlich bei Null. Waren Mittwoch mit der Kehrheim II los, nach 1 1/2 Stunden Fahrt heftiger Welle und einer hüpfenden Blauort im Schlepptau wurde gewendet...an Angeln nicht zu denken. Da das Wetter bzw. der Wind seitdem nicht wirklich abflaute und die Nordsee einige Tage braucht sich zu beruhigen, kann ich mir gut vorstellen das nix mehr ging.
Naja werde es Anfang August nochmal versuchen, aber bei so vielen Gutscheinen (man hatte die Wahl zwischen Gutschein und Kohle minus Sprit) werden die Plätze knapp, am 17.08 ist ja schon Feierabend.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Hm schöne sch***. Naja ich werde mal den Wetterbericht abwarten wie es am 21 aussieht- hoffentlich besser. Ich kenne diese in meinen Augen Verarschungstouren (syr wennich es so nenne aber is so). Da fährst du morgens hochund siehts ig schon das e snichts wird aber bekommst dann ja kein Geld wieder...So geht es nur darum, dassder Kapitano sagen kann er hat ja Sprit verfahren und so den Preis drücken.


----------



## Heringsfetzen 04 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

2.Fragen hätte ich

Hat wer nen Link für das Wetter in Büsum?

Bis zu welcher Windstärke kann man Makrelenangeln bzw bis zu welcher Windstärke fährt die Kehrheim raus?


----------



## mowerpac (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Hallo, 

War natürlich bescheiden das es mit dem Angeln nix geworden ist, doch verarscht fühlte ich mich nun wirklich nicht! Da muss ich die Mannschaft der Kehrheim II echt loben.
Jeder konnte entscheiden ob er entweder sein Geld (36 € - 6 € für Sprit) wieder haben wollte oder einen (vollwertigen) Gutschein für eine erneute Tour, dazu kam einer mit ner Kiste Kurzer rum um die Enttäuschung zu mildern. Fand ich sehr fair zumal der DWD eigentlich eine Abschwächung auf 4 bft vorhergesagt hatte aus der dann leider 6 bft wurden.


----------



## mowerpac (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Hallo Heringsfetzen, 

Das Seewetter ist entscheidend, z.B. hier : http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...rbericht__72__NordOstsee__node.html__nnn=true

Die Kehrheim fährt auch bis ca. 5 bft noch raus, aber auch die Wellenhöhe spielt ne Rolle. Hätte der Kahn am Mittwoch aufgestoppt wären wir mächtig ins Rollen gekommen.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Also ich würde dir empfhelen bis stärke 3-4 okay aber alles drüber geht auf der Norsee nicht klar. Schön ist BFT 2-3. 5 Is schon für einigne tödlich.

Als wir damals mi dem AB los waren mussten wir alle jeder 12€ bezhalen und hatten kein eWahl zwischen vollwertigem Gutschein oder halt Geld zurück und kurze gabs auch net...


----------



## Angelmati (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

ohh man:v
hoffentlich bessert sich das zur nächsten woche hin...:l


----------



## Goedi6 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Wir waren am Samstag den 12.07.08 mit der Blauort von 
Büsum aus auf Makrelenfang. Die Hinfahrt war extrem heftig.
Windstaerke 6, in Boen sogar sieben, und kurz vor Helgoland
noch ein heftiges Regenschauer.Da haben wir dann so einen Schlag bekommen das Egbert bei noch so einen abgebrochen haette.
Sind dann nach über 3,5 Stunden fahrt am Angelplatz gewesen.
Haben dort dann auch recht gut gefangen.
So 40-50 Stck. pro Person.Nicht die größten, aber schon in Ordnung. beim angeln war vom Seegang dann nicht allzu viel zu merken und auf der Rückfahrt hatten wir den Wind im Rücken.Die Angelzeit war mit etwa 2,5 Stunden recht kurz,
aber was solls.Alles in allen war es eine gute Tour.
Wir wollten eigentlich am Samstag mit unseren Angelverein 
von Bensersiel aus raus aber der hat wegen zuviel Wind abgesagt.
Tja und dann haben wir Egbert angerufen und sind mit 6 Angelverrückten nach Büsum gefahren.
Wir wussten also schon das da ganz schön was auf uns zukommt aber das es so heftig wird hätt ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Angelmati (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

naja das hört sich schon wenigstens etwas besser an ....


----------



## Fish&Chips (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Montag den 14.07.2008
Abfahrt von Büsum mit der Blauort.
Fanggebiet vor Helgoland.
Wind erst 5 abnehmend auf 4.
Wetter war entgegen der Ansage sehr freundlich mit viel Sonne.
Fänge waren sehr gut, alle hatten ausreichend Fisch. Wir zu dritt 160 Makrelen in allen Größen.


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Naja das hört sdich so lala an. Ivch persönlich würde bei 5 garnicht erst hochfahren- wg sprit und so wenn du doch umdrehen solltest...naja Wetterbericht abwarten und 3 Tage vorher anurfen dürfte eig fürn Montag reichen


----------



## loki73 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

moin

tja, das mit dem wetter ist schon mist.

mir wurde soeben unser zweiter ausweichtemin abgesagt wegen dem wind. 
ich hab mir sowas schon gedacht als ich die letzten tage immer mal wieder bei windfinder nachgeschaut habe.

wenigstens find ich es in ordnung wenn der kapitän absagt, so spart man den sprit (bei den preisen).

wir wollten von bensersiel aus loskuttern, mal sehen wann es den nächsten termin gibt.

wie lang ist die saison noch?


----------



## Fishcat23 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Moin
War heute mit der MS Blauort auf See.
Wir hatten SW-W Wind der Stärke 5.
Für die Blauort und die Kehrheim2 ist das kein Problem.
Nach ca 3 Std waren wir vor Helgoland und dann ging es rund!
Wir hatten zu dritt 822 Makrelen|supergri|supergri|supergri.
Eggi sagte das war die beste Tour seit jahren.
Auf der Kehrheim sah es genauso aus, alle hatten im Schnitt 40-120 Makrelen. Die,die Angeln konnten, hatten etwas mehr.
Es waren auch einige Ausfälle zu beklagen, ist halt kein Teichangeln.


----------



## Angelmati (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

WOW das hört sich ja richtig gut an..und wie war es mit den größen??
Hoffe ihr habt mir da was fürn montag übrig gelassen ^^


----------



## sunny (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Mein lieber Mann, 822 Stück mit 3 Männiken. Dat wäre mir zuviel. Da habt ihr ja bestimmt drei Stunden ausgenommen wie die Großen.


----------



## Angelmati (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

edit: gegen die ausfälle kann man ja auch etwas tun^^ hilft zwar nicht bei allen ..bei mir schon ^^ NUr kann ich diese superpep(so heißen die glaube ich) nicht wirklich empfehlen..als ich eine von denen genommen habe hab ich es nicht länger als 5 min. ausgehalten und hab das kaugummi ausgespuckt..die schmecken einfach wiederlich  xD

ich nehm da "aviomarin" ..das sind tabletten.... die nehm ich so ab stärke 5 bis 6..darunter hab ich keine probleme ^^


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*



Fishcat23 schrieb:


> Moin
> War heute mit der MS Blauort auf See.
> Wir hatten SW-W Wind der Stärke 5.
> Für die Blauort und die Kehrheim2 ist das kein Problem.
> ...



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes respekt aber wäre für mich zuviel wie habt ihr die denn alle mitnachhause genommen? gefriertruhe aufm Anhänger?


----------



## Angelmati (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

jop 800 sind mir auch auf jedenfall zu viel ...da häzz ich mit pilker solo weiter geangelt^^


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

@angelmati: fahrt ihr am Montag mit der Kehrheim raus?

Ich werde das samstag entscheiden, ob ich mitfahr oder nicht jenachdem was fürn Wind angesagt ist.


----------



## Angelmati (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

jop so wie es bi jetzt geplant ist fahren wir montag...


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Okay ihr fahrt dann auch mit der Kehrheim oder mit der BLauort?


----------



## Angelmati (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

...reserviert ist auf eder Kehrheim....


----------



## Fishcat23 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Von den 822 Makrelen haben wir ca 550 auf der Blauort eingefrohren, die werden an schlechten Tagen bei viel Wind oder wenig Fisch an die Angler verkauft. ( meine 2 Kumpels waren Udo ( Steuermann ) und Birte ( die Blondiene hinterm Tresen ).
Den Rest habe ich in einer Kühlbox ( 80l ) auf Eis mitgenommen.
Geschlachtet haben wir so 2,5h.
Hab heute mit Udo telefoniert. war fast genauso gut nur etwas mehr Wind.(Udo und Birte hatten heute ca. 300 Stk)
Ich hoffe das der Wind und der Fisch euch am WE keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.
Gruß Alex.


----------



## baumschubser (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Moin Moin,
waren gestern mit der Blauort draußen. Nachdem ich die vielversprechenden Fangmeldungen der letzten Tage gelesen hatte, war ich nun voller Hoffung auch mal ein richtigen Fangtag zu erleben. Der Wetterbericht und der Blauort Kpt. sagten für Donnerstag relativ gutes Wetter voraus. Also ab nach Büsum.
Die ersten eineinhalb Stunden der Fahrt nach Helgoland waren ja noch ganz passabel, dann aber wurde der Wellengang durch Gegenwind und die Flut für mich und viele andere zu extrem, sodass ich mir die Sache noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen habe.:v
Naja nach 4 Std Fahrt dann endlich das Fanggebiet direkt vor Helgoland erreicht. Die ersten paar Stops wurde nur ganz vereinzelt gefangen. Dann aber richtig über einem Schwarm gestanden - runter lassen alle Haken voll hoch holen -
 dieses Spiel ging ca eine Stunde ich hatte nur in dieser Drift ca 50 Stk gefangen andere um die Hundert. Als wir noch immer im Schwarm standen meinte Egbert plötzlich er müsste noch eine andere Stelle anfahren hier wäre nicht mehr so viel auf seiner Anzeige. Also abgehubt und neue Stelle angefahren und wenn ich richtig liege wurden in der nächsten Stunde ungefähr 10 Makrelen auf dem ganzen Boot gefangen.
Da komme ich mir doch verarscht vor, wenn alle genug haben soll er doch gleich abdrehen und sich auf den Heimweg machen aber dieses rumgedümpel ist doch nur zum Zeittotschlagen gut gewesen. 
Alles in allem war der Hinweg die Hölle, der Fang gut (die Makrelen waren alle recht klein)  und der Rückweg entspannend.
Ich werde das nächste Mal aber eher nach Holland oder von der Ostfriesischen Küste aus fahren, weil die Fahrt nach Helgoland hin und zurück doch ziemlich ätzend ist.
Bis denne


----------



## Angelmati (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

moin...

@baumschubser...
das ist der grund warum ich die kehrheim so schätze..
Käptn gerrit bleibt immer am schwarm wenn gefangen wird... 
Das mit der anfachrt ist eben ansichssache...
während der anfahrrt bastel ich immer mein zeug zusamm hör musik.. oder halt nen smalltalk mit nem nachbar.... da geht die zeit schnell vorbei


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Moinsen, also Stand heute, werde ich nicht mitfahren am Montag, weil für Donnerstag ist BFT 6 in Böen 9 angesagt und das werde ich mir nicht geben. Habe einmal sone Tour mitgemacht und reicht mir. Das is tes mir einfach nicht wert, auf Kramp rausfahren alle Kotzen und dann für "10" Fische. 

Sollte der Wind noch weniger werden also unter 4 überlege ich mir das nochmal.

MfG
Malte


----------



## Angelmati (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Die nordseee spilet auch zur zeit irgendwie verrückt..ständig verschiedene windstärken.. xD


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Moin wollte mal fragen wie ihrMontag gefangen habt Angelmati!!


----------



## Angelmati (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Moin ich war letztens nicht los...ie fahrt wurde abgesagt.. windstärke 6...
Morgen fahr ich aber endlich los.. ^^


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

War vor kurzem auch draussen auf Makrele.

hab's nur in einen anderen Thread gepostet. :q


----------



## Nightbird61 (1. August 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

moin,werde morgen mit eggi von büsum durchstarten.morgen gibt es einen bericht.mfg nightbird 61


----------



## Angelmati (1. August 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

hi..

Also ich war wie gesagt heute mit der kehrheim raus..
anfangs hatten wir noch gutes wetter ab dann zog sich der himmel immer mehr zu und es gab eininge kleine schauer..
"größere" schwärme hat der käptn nicht gefunden..trotzdem wurde noch recht anständig gefangen...dazu sollte man noch erwähnen,dass sehr viele dorsche gefangen wurden..bei den ersten stops weitaus mehr als makrelen..ich selbst hatte ca.10 stk...
Die makrelen sind sehr groß.. alle um die 40cm.. einige brummer waren dabei..wenige Stöcker..

Wie immer ein schöner tag auf der kehrheim..


----------



## C.K. (2. August 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Ich war am Mittwoch mit der Trip Junior draußen, Makrelen ohne Ende, das ganze auf einen Ententeich! :q


----------



## stachelritter73 (3. August 2008)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Hallo Makrelenfischer :vik:
Ich war gestern von Scheveningen aus auf Makrele,und was soll ich sagen es war ein super genialer Angeltag.
Mein Kumpel und meine wenigkeit hatten knapp 200 Makrelen.
Dabei habe ich schon um 11 nur noch sporalisch gefischt.
Gruss Stachelritter73


----------



## Schutten (10. August 2009)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Waren am samstag am 08.08.09 von Den Helder mit der Nestor
raus.
Wetter war Bombe Stimmung zuerst gut aber die fänge waren sehr gering.
3 Makrelen und 12 Holzmakrelen waren das Ergebnis am ende des Tages!!!

Fahren jetzt Sonntag noch mal von scheveningen aus Raus mit der Trip Junior hoffe das dier trip erfolgreicher wird und der Kapitän sich auch zu den schwärmen hin begibt nicht wie der von der Nestor


----------



## Marco199 (10. August 2009)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Hallo zusammen.
Ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob mir jemand sagen kann wie momentan in Bensersiel gefangen wird bzw. jemand schon öfters mal von dort aus rausgefahren ist und wie gut gefangen wurde.

gruß Marco


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (11. August 2009)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Wir haben zweimal (03.07. und 05.08) prima gefangen auf der Möwe von Bensersiel aus. Beim letzten Mal habe ich bei gut 60 strammen Makrelen aufgehört. Hätten wohl 100 werden können. Laut Käptn dieses Jahr ein prima Makrelenjahr. Fische generell sehr groß. Warte gutes Wetter ab, und dann soll es wohl klappen.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Angelmati (11. August 2009)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Hy

Es ist halt von tag zu tag verschieden.
Ich war am 1.8 mit dem FK Albatros unterwegs und hatte 4 Makrelen und einen Dorsch.
Auf den anderen kuttern sah es genauso aus :S.

Und das ganze obwohl wir wirklich PERFEKTES Wetter hatten


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (12. August 2009)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Bis zum 3.8. war es wohl eher schlecht, weil Mittwoch, Donnerstag davor Sturm war. Das ist immer übel. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Schutten (18. August 2009)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

War jetzt am 15.08.2009 mit der Trip senior raus!
Super wetter Spassiger seegang |supergri und nen guter fang selber hab ich 90 makrelen der see entlocken können alles klasse größen ausser nen paar kleine!

Meine freundin und ich überlegen ob wir noch ne tour nach scheveningen planen!!!


----------



## offense80 (20. August 2009)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Die Fangergebnisse hören sich ja eigentlich super an. Nun war ich noch NIE im Leben zum Makrelenangeln. Wie lange geht denn so die Saison? Welchen Kutter könnt ihr empfehlen?

Petri Heil euch allen #6


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (21. August 2009)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Das Meiste ist durch. In einer Schönwetterphase wird aber sicherlich immer nochmal was gehen.

Die Möwe in Bensersiel ist top. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## offense80 (21. August 2009)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Danke für den Tipp :m

dann weiß ich ja schon, was ich nächstes Jahr mal in Angriff nehmen kann grins. Man sollte ja alles mal probiert haben 

Petri Heil @ all


----------



## yallamann (21. August 2009)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

jetzt gehts so langsam wieder richtung dorsch. die touren im september sind auf dorsch/makrele, also 9 stunden touren.


----------



## Schutten (21. August 2009)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Offense80 kann dir die reederei trip in scheveningen holland empfehlen klasse Schiffe nettes PErsonal und die kapitäne wissen alle durch die bank was sie machen!!!!


@yallamann ja makrelle is so langsam ende freu mich aber schon auf den Herbst wenn es auf dorch wieder richtig los geht


----------



## Teeto (22. August 2009)

*AW: makrelenfänge*



Schutten schrieb:


> War jetzt am 15.08.2009 mit der Trip senior raus!
> ...nen guter fang selber hab ich 90 makrelen der see entlocken können alles klasse größen ausser nen paar kleine!



Interessant. Wir waren am 19. dort und da waren die Fische wirklich alle recht klein. Die Stockmakrelen sogar echt winzig. Kein einziger in "Supermarktmakrelengröße", aber die Menge war wirklich in Ordnung, wie auch der Rest. 
Hab' aber auch schon Jahre erlebt mit wirklich dicken _Brummern. Keine Ahnung woran es liegt, evtl. am Futterangebot (aber dann hättet ihr ja auch kleine Fische haben müssen).
Was ich zum 1. Mal erlebt habe war Besuch von der Polizei, die mit nem Boot ankam und (nur) den Kapitän bzw. ich nehme an seine Unterlagen kontrolliert hat und dann wieder abgedampft ist.


----------



## Schutten (24. August 2009)

*AW: makrelenfänge*

Kann dir nicht sagen woran das gelgen hat bei euch  aber wie schon gesagt nen paar kleine waren dabei aber nicht viele!!!
Hatte einige dabei die über die supermakrt grösse gegangen sind die hab ich aber aufn pilker gehabt !!!


----------

